# Lots of Photos of Hopper and Joey



## djflatcracker (Jan 10, 2012)

www engadget com/photos/dish-network-hopper-dvr-and-joey-extender-hands-on/#4730566


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

http://www.engadget.com/photos/dish-network-hopper-dvr-and-joey-extender-hands-on/#4730566


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

How many threads do we need on this?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200749

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200565


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> How many threads do we need on this?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200749
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200565


Give him warm welcome - he just came here from engadget!


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Might as well include these three in one post for semi-completion. 

Engadget: Dish Network Hopper DVR and Joey extender hands-on

Engadget: Live from Dish Network's CES 2012 press conference!

EKB: Model XiP813 / Hopper Concept​


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that would be *triplicating *all info regarding the 813/110 boxes 

Really ? Why no combine into one thread ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some people may be looking for something simple, like pictures.

Lets keep the discussion of the receiver in other threads (which may be combined or closed depending on how they go) and let this be a "photos only" thread.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Here's the back, front, and bottom screen from Dish's CES booth.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Michael, can you get System Info screen with its current FW version ?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I forgot to do that.  Got a lot of other pictures though, just have to go through and name and shrink them.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

"P Smith" said:


> Michael, can you get System Info screen with its current FW version ?


Dish didn't want that photo taken because it includes the box's serial numbers. But writing down the FW numbers was okay.

SW: AEW1 NACB
Boot: 1212 NACB


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Here's one more photo, showing what's being viewed elsewhere.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is photos showing the new collapsible/expandable channel (notice the + to the left) 99 for SiriusXM and Public Interest 990. It really is just converting it to sub-channels like OTA with the 01, 02, etc. This feature is only going to be available on the Hopper and Joey.


----------

